# Itachi's Yasaka Magatama takes a Gauntlet



## Ersa (Jan 28, 2014)

Let's test how strong you think this version of Yasaka Magatama is. Note the size for starters.*   [1]*

We see here the explosive power of Madara's weaker beaded and Itachi's weaker beaded Yasaka Magatama are actually pretty similar. Itachi's explosion were quite a bit bigger then Kabuto's while Madara's made some decent explosions on the sand. So this false premise that Madara's version is ten times stronger that some debaters love to claim is unfortunately wrong. *[1] [2]*

Also notice the version of Yasaka used against CT was pretty big? Yeah, Yasaka's power scales with size. Notice how much weaker Madara's smaller version is, the explosion is a similar size to Tsunade. *[1]*

It's also pretty logical that a primarily piercing attack fired in a spinning chain link is stronger then firing individual beads 

*Gauntlet*
Damage scale of 0-10, 0 means no damage, 10 completely busts through or if it's a person kills them.

Kakashi's Doton Wall
Gaara's Sand Mom Defense 
Onoki's Rock Golem
One Rashomon Gate
Three Rashomon Gates
Gaara
Tsunade (no regeneration)
SM Naruto
Kakashi
Ei


----------



## Bonly (Jan 28, 2014)

Itachi's Yasaka Magatama is only as strong as explosive tags because of the side by side comparison. You're welcome SSM12 :ignoramus


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 28, 2014)

Kills all of them.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not really seeing a base for this gauntlet.

That technique has virtually no feats, this debate is entirely based on power scale as most of these damage gauntlets are.

Gaara's sand blocked half a dozen Susano sword strikes, which individually have the capacity to slice through Kimimaro's bones effortlessly along with Susano, yet was penetrated by Madara's Magatamas.

Something gives me the feeling Madara's technique is actually 10x stronger than Itachi's.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 28, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Itachi's Yasaka Magatama is only as strong as explosive tags because of the side by side comparison. You're welcome SSM12 :ignoramus



^What he said basically. U_U


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jan 28, 2014)

Has almost 0 feats. I'm saying Rock Golem stops it. No way it's getting by Sand Mom for sure


----------



## Ersa (Jan 28, 2014)

If Yasaka is truly explosive tag level.

Does this mean Itachi can bust Gaara's ultimate defense with explosive tags? Or that he can send Tsunade flying back ten metres with half an explosive tag? Cause I'm okay with that


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 28, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> I'm not really seeing a base for this gauntlet.
> 
> That technique has virtually no feats, this debate is entirely based on power scale as most of these damage gauntlets are.
> 
> ...



Clone Susano'o.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 28, 2014)

It took a combination of mommy defense and rock golem to stop Madara's magatama spam. So they don't stand a chance individually.


----------



## Psp123789 (Jan 28, 2014)

Depends,are itachi's magatamas as strong as Madara's?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 28, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Kakashi's Doton Wall



10.



> Gaara's Sand Mom Defense



10.



> Onoki's Rock Golem



10.



> One Rashomon Gate



10.



> Three Rashomon Gates



Hard to say; I would expect it to be anywhere from 5 (half-way/stops at second gate) to 10.



> Gaara



10.



> Tsunade (no regeneration)



From 4 to 8, depending on where it hits; I doubt it would kill her outright unless it was a headshot.



> SM Naruto



From 3 to 6. A headshot could be a kill.



> Kakashi



10.



> Ei



From 2 to 5.



Bonly said:


> Itachi's Yasaka Magatama is only as strong as explosive tags because of the side by side comparison. You're welcome SSM12 :ignoramus







Elia said:


> ^What he said basically. U_U



You know he was being sarcastic, right?

Because the Magatama are blatantly more powerful than explosive tags.



Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Has almost 0 feats. I'm saying Rock Golem stops it. No way it's getting by Sand Mom for sure



In the manga, Madara's individual beads went through the "Sand Mom" and put cracks in Oonoki's golem on the other side.

That seems to indicate that neither defense alone would be sufficient.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jan 28, 2014)

How can you even start to compare Madara and Itachi techniques. Would be more appopriate if they were relativly close in power. 

Madaras individual ones nearly penetrated the combination of two defenses. Itachis individual attacks barely did any damage to the cave they were fighting in...

Itachis strung together Magatama attack that help defeat CT has little go go by as trying to figure out its firepower since it was a combination attack.


----------



## Veracity (Jan 28, 2014)

I kinda forgot where it stated itachi's Yasaka was even close to Madara's.. 

He's physically weaker, physically slower, not as durable, has slower reactions, has smaller Katon, and a weaker Sussano

 His Yasaka is weaker.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 28, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> You know he was being sarcastic, right?
> Because the Magatama are blatantly more powerful than explosive tags.



Yes, I know. Nevertheless, it was a true statement, and no, the Magatama are not stronger. U_U


----------



## Ersa (Jan 28, 2014)

So Itachi should've thrown explosive tags at Chibaku Tensei?

And people claim Itachi is overrated


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 28, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> I kinda forgot where it stated itachi's Yasaka was even close to Madara's..
> 
> He's physically weaker, physically slower, not as durable, has slower reactions, has smaller Katon, and a weaker Sussano
> 
> His Yasaka is weaker.



Itachi's Susano'o is stronger and much more hyped unless you're comparing the Eternal Mangekyō Susano'o to the Mangekyō Susano'o, which would be irrelevant to this thread.

Itachi's also faster and more reactive IMO, and is stated to trump Madara in several areas such as genjutsu and battle insight.​


----------



## Jagger (Jan 28, 2014)

Where is it said Itachi's Yasaka is as strong as Madara's? If I remember correctly, it's the only that has shown feats, not Itachi's.

Comparing both isn't really the best way get the outcome of this thread.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 28, 2014)

They're the same technique... it'd be like arguing that Kakashi's basic Rasengan is exponentially weaker than Naruto's basic Rasengan because Naruto developed more advanced forms.

That's obviously not correct. You can expect both basic Rasengan to be about the same strength, because they're the same jutsu. The two Magatama jutsu are the same jutsu...

The Magatama jutsu with Perfect Susano'o would be much stronger, but two Magatama from two v3 Susano'o would be about equal. 

A single v3 Susano'o Magatama bead nearly pierced two Kages' ultimate defenses. So when Itachi combines three together, it would likely be more effective in piercing things...​


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 28, 2014)

Elia said:


> Yes, I know. Nevertheless, it was a true statement, and no, the Magatama are not stronger. U_U



I'd like to see explosive tags that can bust Chibaku Tensei alongside FRS and Bijuudama without being totally destroyed by those other two Jutsu.

Or go through Gaara's sand shield and still damage Oonoki's giant stone golem.

So, bullshit that the Magatama aren't stronger. They're a lot stronger.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 28, 2014)

Complete_Ownage said:


> How can you even start to compare Madara and Itachi techniques. Would be more appopriate if they were relativly close in power.
> 
> Madaras individual ones nearly penetrated the combination of two defenses. Itachis individual attacks barely did any damage to the cave they were fighting in...
> 
> Itachis strung together Magatama attack that help defeat CT has little go go by as trying to figure out its firepower since it was a combination attack.



I think most people here are just inferring that Itachi's three Magatama strung together are probably at least as strong as Madara's individual Magatama.

As for damaging the cave, we didn't see how deeply they penetrated--we only saw the visible impact splash (and if you want to get super technical, they were a lot bigger than the ones Madara's generated when they hit Gaara's sand).


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 28, 2014)

10 for all of them. yasaka's magatama destroys every defense listed here with ease

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ersa (Jan 28, 2014)

Madara's version that busted the two defenses is tiny in comparison to Itachi's, I showed you proof in the OP. I also showed it's power scales with size and a comparison of the explosive power of the two. So to suggest Madara's is much stronger without firing them in a chain or the massive size difference is blatantly defying the mechanics of the technique. Also Itachi charged his up more.

So please stop debating with 9 year old arguments with "Madara >>> Itachi!1!1! so he's superior in everything!" and show me panels. It's pathetic.


----------



## Veracity (Jan 28, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Itachi's Susano'o is stronger and much more hyped unless you're comparing the Eternal Mangekyō Susano'o to the Mangekyō Susano'o, which would be irrelevant to this thread.
> 
> Itachi's also faster and more reactive IMO, and is stated to trump Madara in several areas such as genjutsu and battle insight.​



Madara has a RibCaged Sussano that makes Sasukes look like dirt. Unless you believe that Itachi is leagues ahead of Sasuke in Sussano( which would make no sense) then Madara has a superior Sussano to Itachi. Just like that.

Itachi could not blitz base bee. Madara could almost casually blitz SM Naruto. He is by far faster. He also could react to V2 Ay so he is also more reflexive.

Also the Resengan point is not valid Goob. Minato's base resengan is evidently superior to both Jirayia and Naruto.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jan 28, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I think most people here are just inferring that Itachi's three Magatama strung together are probably at least as strong as Madara's individual Magatama.



that could very well be however if I recall correctly multiple magatama hit gaaras and onoki defense.  still would be difficult to tell


----------



## Vice (Jan 28, 2014)

Psp123789 said:


> Depends,are itachi's magatamas as strong as Madara's?



No and it virtually has no feats, but who gives a fuck because Itachi.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jan 28, 2014)

Triple Rashomon stops it. A survives with heavy injuries. Everything/everyone else gets destroyed.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 29, 2014)

Complete_Ownage said:


> that could very well be however if I recall correctly multiple magatama hit gaaras and onoki defense.  still would be difficult to tell



While this is true, those Magatama all hit in separate places; it's not like they all hit the same spot together, and yet at least some of them still penetrated into Oonoki's golem.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> but two Magatama from two v3 Susano'o would be about equal.




But the power of Susano'o differs between users. At least in Sasuke and Madara's case, looking at what the Raikage was able to accomplish against each of them.

_____

As for the thread, didn't Naruto's fodder v1 cloaks shrug off Madara's Magatama? I never though the Jutsu to be much stronger than Rasengan or Chidori, meaning tanks should have no problem, but normal ninja would die.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> But the power of Susano'o differs between users. At least in Sasuke and Madara's case, looking at what the Raikage was able to accomplish against each of them.
> 
> _____
> 
> As for the thread, didn't Naruto's fodder v1 cloaks shrug off Madara's Magatama? I never though the Jutsu to be much stronger than Rasengan or Chidori, meaning tanks should have no problem, but normal ninja would die.



When did Raikage fight Sasuke's v2 or V3 ?


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

To those saying madara>>>itachi therefore 
madara single bead >>>itachi 3 bead 
 
minato>>>>>>>>>naruto pre FRS
yet naruto odama rasengan>>>>>>>>>minato rasengan 
but yh sure lets forget that !!!  
naruto odama rasengan is to yasaka 3 beads as rasengan is to yasaka single bead. 

Kakashi's Doton Wall - break through it. 10
Gaara's Sand Mom Defense- breaks through it 7
Onoki's Rock Golem- 10
One Rashomon Gate- 8
Three Rashomon Gates- 4
Gaara- 4
Tsunade (no regeneration)- 8
SM Naruto- 5
Kakashi- 10
Ei- 3


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Where is it said Itachi's Yasaka is as strong as Madara's? If I remember correctly, it's the only that has shown feats, not Itachi's.
> 
> Comparing both isn't really the best way get the outcome of this thread.



But of the situation was opposite, they'd be no qualms about resorting to such logic now would it?


----------



## Azula (Jan 29, 2014)

I dont see how the yasaka magatama beads used against CT are very much bigger than the one used against kabuto [X][X]


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2014)

a lot

comparable to Kunais.

a lot

comparable to Kunais!

Itachi was unnecessary when Naruto & B attacked the CT. Whether  he helped them or not, that wouldn't have
changed anything. U_U


----------



## Ghost (Jan 29, 2014)

Elia said:


> Link removed
> 
> comparable to Kunais.
> 
> ...



Why are you so retarded?

Link removed

YnM compared to Bijuudam and FRS.

I guess FRS and Bijuudama are only kunai level. Goddamn Iruka would be able to bust CT.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Why are you so retarded?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



STFU & GTHO.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2014)

I wanted to give you a rep because this reaction is hilarious. LOL
but too bad I can't as of now. :rofl


----------



## Alex Payne (Jan 29, 2014)

Yasaka Magatama in my opinion is simply a projectile made from Susano and launched with the same Susano. But the trick lies in 1) "Material" 2) Susano strength

We saw how durable even the basest Susano is. Something that is made similarly to that but also shaped as a weapon is pretty deadly. Not totally sure about mass - Susano should be pretty heavy to not get thrown around by some of the attacks it took and Onoki was able to manipulate Susano mass with his jutsu. But the toughness of Magatama is significantly higher than normal metals from which ninja weapons are made.

So something very heavy(likely) with abnormal toughness well-shaped and thrown with Susano's crazy strength... It lacks AoE and special factors of Bijudama(explosion) and Rasenshuriken(Futon-chakra globe of death) but in terms of pure physical damage it should be pretty damn high all things considered. 

In Itachi vs Kabuto we have someone who was very careful(stopped basic shurikens from Sauce) and who can obviously control Susano's strength. And who was simply cornering Kabuto - so Itachi holding back is plausible. And even if he didn't - we didn't see how deep those single beads went into the ceiling. Magatama is about penetration, not AoE.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 29, 2014)

BACKFIRED!


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 29, 2014)

Explosive tags destroyed Hidan's body while Magatama did nothing to Tsunade.
Explosive tags also left Nagato inmobile for life, while a V2 Lariat did nothing to him.

Therefore, Itachi puts explosive tags in some Kunais and throws them to CT and easily bust it

/thread .


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When did Raikage fight Sasuke's v2 or V3 ?




Sasuke's ribcage is weaker than Madara's ribcage, and Sasuke's final Susano'o is weaker than Madara's (Perfect Susano'o).

So in general, I'm just going to assume that Sasuke's is weaker than Madara's.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Sasuke's ribcage is weaker than Madara's ribcage,



Where did you get that idea bro ?




> and Sasuke's final Susano'o is weaker than Madara's (Perfect Susano'o).


Why would you compare PS to stage 4 ?

Current EMS Sasuke has PS as well and I doubt it is weaker than Madara's.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

@grimmjow 
the comparison is just made by haters with no proof kishi has never once stated or implied that madara weaker forms of susanoo are stronger than itachi stronger forms 
while i will agree any day that madara rib cage susanoo is stronger than itachi rib cage susanoo 
i certainly cant conced to madara rib cage susanoo being>>>itachi v3 or v4 susanoo which is what some crazy people believe here. 

simple example. minato rasengan>pre FRS naruto rasengan however pre FRS naruto odama 
rasengan>>minato rasengan

yet minato>>>pre FRS naruto. 

so the feats of madara single bead yasaka can be extrapolated. because like some said if itachi had madara yasaka feats people would foolisly believe that it means that madara can form a quarter yasaka bead and still destroy a bijuu which is utterly false


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 29, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> @grimmjow
> the comparison is just made by haters with no proof kishi has never once stated or implied that madara weaker forms of susanoo are stronger than itachi stronger forms
> while i will agree any day that madara rib cage susanoo is stronger than itachi rib cage susanoo
> i certainly cant conced to madara rib cage susanoo being>>>itachi v3 or v4 susanoo which is what some crazy people believe here.
> ...



Bro, are you sure that you aren't mistaking Madara's V*1.5*(I don't know what else to call it) for his ribcage Susano'o ? 

Because most people take that as a standart for his ribcage durability while it is not the standart ribcage.

This is Madara's Ribcage aka the shittest version : not to mention Dodai

not to mention Dodai

Its size and form is different than this, which people  think is the ribcage while it is not  : 

not to mention Dodai

not to mention Dodai
not to mention Dodai

So the one I posted above is definitely not his standart ribcage version. It is something in between ribcage and his V2.


----------



## Kai (Jan 29, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> That's obviously not correct. You can expect both basic Rasengan to be about the same strength, because they're the same jutsu. The two Magatama jutsu are the same jutsu...


Madara's ribcage Susano'o has durability feats that blows Itachi's (or Sasuke's) ribcage feats out of the water. We can reason that their Yasaka Magatamas (which come from these same Susanoo's) will have varying, not similar, strengths. Madara can also string them into multiple projectiles and his Magatamas are of a much darker shade, so even by aesthetics they're already on a different page.

Madara's chakras are also far more potent than Itachi's, so even engaging each other with identical jutsu there's going to be a clear winner and loser.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 29, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> They're the same technique... it'd be like arguing that Kakashi's basic Rasengan is exponentially weaker than Naruto's basic Rasengan because Naruto developed more advanced forms.
> 
> That's obviously not correct. You can expect both basic Rasengan to be about the same strength, because they're the same jutsu. The two Magatama jutsu are the same jutsu...
> 
> ...


The problem is that you assume they have both equal amounts of power and that's taking things a bit too far in there, don't you believe so? The only feat we saw from Itachi's version of the attack is when he used it along with KM Naruto's FRS and BM Bee's Bijuudama, so we don't know if his attack was unnecessary or that they needed it.

Either way, there's no proof they can cause the same damage. For example, Sasuke's Ribcage Susano'O was shattered when A landed a clean hit on it, hell, it even sent Sasuke away, but on Madara's case, he couldn't even break one single rib. That says a lot about the difference in power between both versions.

Just because Itachi's and Sasuke's Amaterasu are the same technique doesn't mean they have same amount of power behind them.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> The problem is that you assume they have both equal amounts of power and that's taking things a bit too far in there, don't you believe so? The only feat we saw from Itachi's version of the attack is when he used it along with KM Naruto's FRS and BM Bee's Bijuudama, so we don't know if his attack was unnecessary or that they needed it.
> 
> Either way, there's no proof they can cause the same damage. For example, Sasuke's Ribcage Susano'O was shattered when A landed a clean hit on it, hell, it even sent Sasuke away, but on Madara's case, he couldn't even break one single rib. That says a lot about the difference in power between both versions.
> 
> Just because Itachi's and Sasuke's Amaterasu are the same technique doesn't mean they have same amount of power behind them.



the problem with your example is that the version of madara susanoo that tanked Ei punch was the version above rib cage susanoo. it wasnt the basic rib cage but it wasn't quite V1. am sure you can see the shear difference in size between the 2. yes i do agree though that madara rib cage susanoo in any case will always be stronger than sasuke rib cage susanoo.

but to assume that because it is madara, his rib cage susanoo will exceed sasuke v3 or v4 susanoo thats just silly. there is nothing to indicate that. i got examples all over the manga where a much stronger person usign the same technique doesnt make his jutsu stronger than a much weaker person using an advance form of that technique


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 29, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> the problem with your example is that the version of madara susanoo that tanked Ei punch was the version above rib cage susanoo. it wasnt the basic rib cage but it wasn't quite V1.



Yup. It doesn't take brains to see that one is more developed than the other. Madara's "rib cage" was closer to v2, not because he's stronger, but because he made it closer to v2 than Sasuke could when fighting A.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks strategoob some dont get that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 29, 2014)

Elia said:


> Kakuzu
> 
> comparable to Kunais.
> 
> ...





saikyou said:


> Why are you so retarded?
> 
> Kakuzu
> 
> ...



Saikyou hit the nail on the head.

Elia, just because two attacks are shown side-by-side in the manga doesn't mean they are of equivalent power.

That is a very bad assumption that demonstrably leads to conclusions like Magatama=kunai and Magatama=FRS=Bijuudama, which by transference would mean that FRS=Bijuudama=kunai, which is patently absurd to any rational observer.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 29, 2014)

Strategoob and Grimmjow nit the nail on the head, Madara uses a combination of skeletal Susanoo and ribcage to show off those "more impressive durability" feats. Notice how the version of Susanoo Raikage smashed through doesn't actually have a spine nor is it as big as Madara's. And yes it's possible to use a combination of Susanoo forms, Itachi has done skeletal briefly fused with V3 for a few seconds. So the notion that Madara's ribcage is far superior is honestly just a misconception.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 29, 2014)

Reading Niku's posts makes me believe otherwise, maybe Madara did use a sightly better version of the ribcage Susano'O in order to protect himself from A's and Mei's attacks.

However, I still see no proof Itachi's attack is the same as Madara's. They might be the same jutsu, but it is unlikely they can cause the same amount of damage.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Reading Niku's posts makes me believe otherwise, maybe Madara did use a sightly better version of the ribcage Susano'O in order to protect himself from A's and Mei's attacks.
> 
> However, I still see no proof Itachi's attack is the same as Madara's. They might be the same jutsu, but it is unlikely they can cause the same amount of damage.


Yasaka Magatama's power scales with size, you're telling me Madara's individual beads that are three-four times smaller then the one Itachi fired against Chibaku Tensei are stronger? We already know Itachi's normal Yasaka > Madara's mini Yasaka as well. Logical power-scaling suggests they are at least on par or stronger.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Reading Niku's posts makes me believe otherwise, maybe Madara did use a sightly better version of the ribcage Susano'O in order to protect himself from A's and Mei's attacks.
> 
> However, I still see no proof* Itachi's attack is the same as Madara's*. They might be the same jutsu, but it is unlikely they can cause the same amount of damage.



It is likely stronger. Because Madara rapid fires individual tomoes while Itachi can send a 3 tomoe pack. It probably hits harder than a single tomoe. Logically.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 29, 2014)

Regarding the comparison between Itachi's Magatama and Madara's:

There is no _apparent_ difference. Does that mean there is no difference? No; Madara's Magatama could still be significantly better than Itachi's. However, whatever difference there is certainly hasn't been big enough to point out clearly.

That said, it seems reasonable to use their feats interchangeably (excluding the obvious difference in the highest number of Magatama they've generated at one time), with the proviso that there ought to be considered a liberal margin of error.

Going by this reasoning, you'll notice, I gave the Magatama a range of probable scores in my assessment, rather than just one.

EDIT: And, as Grimmjowsensei pointed out, three Magatama hitting the same point at once ought to be more powerful than just one Magatama--even if it is Madara's. That ought to be considered, as well.


----------



## asstonine (Jan 29, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I think most people here are just inferring that Itachi's three Magatama strung together are probably at least as strong as Madara's individual Magatama.
> 
> As for damaging the cave, we didn't see how deeply they penetrated--we only saw the visible impact splash (and if you want to get super technical, they were a lot bigger than the ones Madara's generated when they hit Gaara's sand).



itachi wankers in other words.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 29, 2014)

Fair enough, I guess.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 30, 2014)

It kills all of them.


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 30, 2014)

Just because it's the same jutsu doesn't mean they are going to be equal. Otherwise Sasuke's Tsukuyomi would be as good as Itachi's. Also, side by side comparison (Don't know who said that) doesn't mean equalty in power. I'm pretty sure a Biju bomb or FRS would've pulverized Golem sand mom shield.

But of course, i wouldn't put it in the level of explosive tags.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 30, 2014)

asstonine said:


> itachi wankers in other words.



No, I think most people in general who read the manga didn't really notice an overt difference between their Magatama, and the ones who might claim to have (i.e., you) have not indicated where this difference is shown.

But here's a neg for your trouble.


----------



## Saru (Jan 30, 2014)

Everything on that list is a ten.


----------

